# Sport of Powerlifting - Turn Me Into a Fan



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

So I enjoy squatting, some deadlifting, barely any benching (It’s my worst lift) but I’ll never be a powerlifters and compete - not even in some masters ladies division.

That being said, I’ve been listening to the powerlifting episodes of gear’d up and have thoroughly enjoyed the interviews. It’s a sport I’m learning to have a lot of respect for.

As someone who wants to enjoy it as a spectator, where do I start? What are the big meets to pay attention to? Which federations? Which are tested/non-tested. Is it something that is only really good live? Do the broadcast whole meets online? I’m assuming there’s more to get into then just the highlights.

Sell me on being a fan


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 11, 2018)

What got me into it watching it was finding powerlifters I really like and then following their progress at meets or on social media. I like Ben Pollack, Chad Wesley Smith, Marisa Inda, LS Mclain etc...I just like to follow lifters who I find inspiring or respect and then go from there.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> What got me into it watching it was finding powerlifters I really like and then following their progress at meets or on social media. I like Ben Pollack, Chad Wesley Smith, Marisa Inda, LS Mclain etc...I just like to follow lifters who I find inspiring or respect and then go from there.



It was an interview with Ray Williams and learning a little about the USAPL that really caught my interest.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2018)

Viduus said:


> So I enjoy squatting, some deadlifting, barely any benching (It’s my worst lift) but I’ll never be a powerlifters and compete - not even in some masters ladies division.



Why not? PL is only a spectator sport to other PL. Is this an injury thing or just too scared?


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why not? PL is only a spectator sport to other PL. Is this an injury thing or just too scared?



Too scared  

Honestly I’d have such a long way to go to even be at an entry level. 36 and getting into pretty good shape but that seems like way to late to ever get far enough along in PL to do much beyond personal gym achievements.


----------



## German89 (Aug 11, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> What got me into it watching it was finding powerlifters I really like and then following their progress at meets or on social media. I like Ben Pollack, Chad Wesley Smith, Marisa Inda, LS Mclain etc...I just like to follow lifters who I find inspiring or respect and then go from there.



Ben.. i ****ing love ben. Ben is bae. Not is he strong as **** but lean!!!

Then you got dr. Deadlift. Dan greene - pioneer of power. Same with fuking, john meadows.  Mark bell, but hes switching to bodybuilding and, he fuking annoys me on i.g.. uhhh.. the strongest of men, the ****ing goat, thor. 

Lost goes on
Annyyyway...

I wish i had a good gym around here and could power lift. 

And dont forget eddie hall.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 11, 2018)

I have never got in to PL, i couldnt name a single one of them honestly. Also the same with BB. I do find it amazing how much some of these ****ers can pick up though. 
As for ever doing it, i dont see that happening lol. Not at 42


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I have never got in to PL, i couldnt name a single one of them honestly. Also the same with BB. I do find it amazing how much some of these ****ers can pick up though.
> As for ever doing it, i dont see that happening lol. Not at 42



Roelly, Dexter and Kai for BB


----------



## German89 (Aug 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I have never got in to PL, i couldnt name a single one of them honestly. Also the same with BB. I do find it amazing how much some of these ****ers can pick up though.
> As for ever doing it, i dont see that happening lol. Not at 42


So then.. what do you like? Diet??? Ahahah.. lifting is the best part!!!!

Rather it be a max lift or pounding reps out for volume. 

You gotta follow some of these guys. Powerlifting or bodybuilding.  Theyre your inspiration. 

Like.. if there was one person you could look like? Or be as strong as, who would it be?


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

German89 said:


> Like.. if there was one person you could look like? Or be as strong as, who would it be?



I know you asked E but you made me think..

ghey answer but there’s a local kid in my gym that has the most solid physique I’ve seen. He’s actually my goal from a B.B. perspective.

For raw strength, easy answer - Thor. Plus he even has abs lol.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 11, 2018)

German89 said:


> So then.. what do you like? Diet??? Ahahah.. lifting is the best part!!!!
> 
> Rather it be a max lift or pounding reps out for volume.
> 
> ...




Actually none of those guys are an inspiration to me, i mean they have all worked their asses off but ive never wanted to look like a pro bb.  
My inspiration actually comes from people like Vid, or zig, and all the others who have transformed their body in the way that im attempting to do it. Im all for bigger and stronger but not BB big LOL.
If i had to pick on person to have the body like, id say Hugh Jackman in his first xmen roles.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Too scared
> 
> Honestly I’d have such a long way to go to even be at an entry level. 36 and getting into pretty good shape but that seems like way to late to ever get far enough along in PL to do much beyond personal gym achievements.



****in gaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy... 

I have a video here somewhere where I got drunk and went off about first meets. 

Do it. Don't be a bitch. Hell I will prep you for it for free.


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> ****in gaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy...
> 
> I have a video here somewhere where I got drunk and went off about first meets.
> 
> Do it. Don't be a bitch. Hell I will prep you for it for free.


It’s about time for some more of those videos pillar, you can do them fried now!


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> ****in gaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy...
> 
> I have a video here somewhere where I got drunk and went off about first meets.
> 
> Do it. Don't be a bitch. Hell I will prep you for it for free.



Ok, I’ll set that as a goal for 2019 but only if it’s paid coaching and it’s some middle of no where entry level thing lol.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 11, 2018)

PL is a sport?  I thought it was a fashion show, men in tiny, tight singlets getting all sweaty......


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> PL is a sport?  I thought it was a fashion show, men in tiny, tight singlets getting all sweaty......



That’s oly lifting. They even have lots of colorful flags!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 11, 2018)

Get on instagram if u dont have it. That's the only reason I have it is for powerlifting.


----------



## German89 (Aug 11, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> PL is a sport?  I thought it was a fashion show, men in tiny, tight singlets getting all sweaty......


You like that, eh?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 11, 2018)

German89 said:


> You like that, eh?


FD only likes it when they are lifting heavy enough to obviously shart in their singlet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2018)

BigJohnny said:


> It’s about time for some more of those videos pillar, you can do them fried now!



Haha maybe it is...


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2018)

powerlifting chics are such a turn on. would eat many ass for sure


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Get on instagram if u dont have it. That's the only reason I have it is for powerlifting.



I follow a few people on Instagram but there has to be more to it then that!


----------



## Viduus (Aug 11, 2018)

We’ll see if I can total more then 300 by the end of the year :32 (18):


----------



## j2048b (Aug 12, 2018)

i hear ya vid, my lifts are shit, ive been hurt too many times and waya too many health issues myself, but love pl and bb, if i could just stay consistant, i might....eclipse the 300 total as wel hahahah


----------



## German89 (Aug 12, 2018)

You guys are joking about a 300lb total right?


----------



## Viduus (Aug 12, 2018)

German89 said:


> You guys are joking about a 300lb total right?



Depends on the day 

My squat is decent for where I am. 

Dead’s I’ve never tried to max out, still working on building my grip strength. 

Benching - I suck. Just recently learned I was rolling my shoulders forward and using my front delts instead of my chest.

I’m 36 and got back into lifting in December of last war due to health issues with my back and sciatic nerve. Learned diet from Spongy and got my training in order from a variety of sources and a lot of heard work. I ended up dropping 50+ pounds and I’m now down to 15%BF. (Going for sub 12% now)

All that to say I really have no place to be thinking about PL and meets but POB makes some great points about nobody caring what your total is and just doing it. He has me considering putting the work in to get to a spot where I can personally feel ok at small local meet. I’ll don’t have the raw strength a lot of you guys and girls have but hey - you only live once right?


----------



## Elivo (Aug 12, 2018)

Don’t worry about numbers Vid. Do it for you and piss on everyone else. At the end of the day if you can walk away from it satisfied with what you did that is all that matters!


----------



## j2048b (Aug 15, 2018)

German89 said:


> You guys are joking about a 300lb total right?


Na ive never been strong nor consistent, hell i had to quit liftin for a while  andfound (or finally had them recognize) i had a neck and back issue thru the va ,  id be lucky to bench 250, or dead 250 or hell even squat 250

But i guess if i could it would be over 300 hahah


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2018)

German89 said:


> You guys are joking about a 300lb total right?



Yeah that's scary


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 15, 2018)

Powerlifting is the bees knees...until you break. Do it long enough and you WILL break eventually. Was it worth it? Hell yes!!!

I miss it.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 15, 2018)

Powerlifting is like golf in the sense that it's boring as fukk to watch, but fun to do.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 15, 2018)

widehips71 said:


> Powerlifting is like golf in the sense that it's boring as fukk to watch, but fun to do.



im terrible at both those sports but love to watch it


----------



## German89 (Aug 16, 2018)

Id take a powerlifting met over fukking golf any day!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 17, 2018)

German89 said:


> Id take a powerlifting met over fukking golf any day!


Golfers would rather watch PL than golf, that shit is just boring


----------



## German89 (Aug 17, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Golfers would rather watch PL than golf, that shit is just boring


Lmfao. Its horrible, eh? 

How is golf even a sport?


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 17, 2018)

If you have any interest in PLing, listen to Pillar and just start training to compete. Competing really is a lot of fun and when you start training to be strong, you attract strong people without even trying. Once you have a better understanding of the grind of power lifting, you begin to REALLY enjoy watching. (at least I did) 
Many moons ago, I caught the bug and enlisted PoB's help to train for a RPS meet. I had no experience and learned along the way. Started as a small and weak lifter, I ended up winning my weight class first time out (still small and weak). I'm nowhere near an elite total, but Jesus was it exciting to be competing.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 17, 2018)

Beedeezy said:


> If you have any interest in PLing, listen to Pillar and just start training to compete. Competing really is a lot of fun and when you start training to be strong, you attract strong people without even trying. Once you have a better understanding of the grind of power lifting, you begin to REALLY enjoy watching. (at least I did)
> Many moons ago, I caught the bug and enlisted PoB's help to train for a RPS meet. I had no experience and learned along the way. Started as a small and weak lifter, I ended up winning my weight class first time out (still small and weak). I'm nowhere near an elite total, but Jesus was it exciting to be competing.



Thank you, I’m going to make focus on it next year and see how far I get. Glad to know it was all worth it for you regardless of how you totaled the first time.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 17, 2018)

Beedeezy said:


> If you have any interest in PLing, listen to Pillar and just start training to compete. Competing really is a lot of fun and when you start training to be strong, you attract strong people without even trying. Once you have a better understanding of the grind of power lifting, you begin to REALLY enjoy watching. (at least I did)
> Many moons ago, I caught the bug and enlisted PoB's help to train for a RPS meet. I had no experience and learned along the way. Started as a small and weak lifter, I ended up winning my weight class first time out (still small and weak). I'm nowhere near an elite total, but Jesus was it exciting to be competing.


Yeah ive been told to just quit itchen my vag, and finally get serious about doing something like this, 

I think if i finally had some sort of end game/goal it might help me 

But im also not in a position as far as strength, gpp, endurance where i would actually succeed tbh

And thats why ive avoided this route


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 17, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Yeah ive been told to just quit itchen my vag, and finally get serious about doing something like this,
> 
> I think if i finally had some sort of end game/goal it might help me
> 
> ...


Strength, gpp, endurance?
How do you think you get there, training! Get with PoB and get started on a program. Trust me, if will always be hard but you will be ready if you stick to the plan.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 18, 2018)

If u guys do take the plunge to powerlifting pleaseeeeeeeee dont turn into one of the douchebag powerlifters. Pleaseeee. There are so many of them these days as its getting more popular every year. 

Doing a meet is one of the best feelings I've ever had in my life. The adrenaline, the focus, the feeling u get hitting a pr u trained months for is fukking amazing. Hearing a room for a strangers scream for u as u grind a rep... ahhh nothing like it. Can't wait for my next one.


----------



## German89 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ughh.. i need a powerlifting gym.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 18, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> If u guys do take the plunge to powerlifting pleaseeeeeeeee dont turn into one of the douchebag powerlifters. Pleaseeee. There are so many of them these days as its getting more popular every year.
> 
> Doing a meet is one of the best feelings I've ever had in my life. The adrenaline, the focus, the feeling u get hitting a pr u trained months for is fukking amazing. Hearing a room for a strangers scream for u as u grind a rep... ahhh nothing like it. Can't wait for my next one.


Define douchebag power lifter please....not sure im aware of which ones and how these guys carry themselves?

Frosted tips, etc...?


----------



## Viduus (Aug 18, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Define douchebag power lifter please....not sure im aware of which ones and how these guys carry themselves?
> 
> Frosted tips, etc...?



I’m curious as well... I’m sure no one intends to be but those are usually the people who are!


----------

